# Air Bubbles Under Fish Finder Transducer



## Finnish64 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys,
Looking for some advice, I recently purchases a Lowrance Mark-4 HDI and opted for the shoot thru hull method of mounting it. My first and second trips out I noticed the clarity was not what I expected. While I could still see the bottom and fish arches the image seems full of static. I also get practically no reading from anything under ten feet. So could it be my settings on my fish finder or maybe do I have air bubbles under my silicon? How hard will it be to get the silicon off, any suggestions? I've attached a picture i took my first day out, but it actually got worse than this. Thanks for any help as always!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

That's how I installed mine. Bought a Pirana if I remember right took it out to use ice fishing.
Silicon remains flexible. Easy to remove and reinstall


----------

